# [SOLVED] Laptop power Pack



## spike47 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi

I buy Broken Laptops and Repair them ( not all ! ) as a hobby , the question I have at the moment is that I have a Laptop repaired and ready to fire up , but I do not have the correct charger / power supply for it .

It requires a 19V 4.5A supply , now I have a couple of chargers but they have a 19.5V 4.5A output , would that extra 0.5 V make such a difference as to blow the Laptop ! .

thanks

spike


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

*Re: Laptop power Pack*



spike47 said:


> Hi
> 
> I buy Broken Laptops and Repair them ( not all ! ) as a hobby , the question I have at the moment is that I have a Laptop repaired and ready to fire up , but I do not have the correct charger / power supply for it .
> 
> ...




No, the laptop will take as much power as it needs whats important is the amperage.


----------



## spike47 (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Laptop power Pack*

Hi OctaneMan

Thanks for your reply , I am very tempted to use the other power pack's but I still need a bit more info as to whether it will be ok , I am more or less 100% sure it will be , as you are , the reason I am dithering is that I checked the Voltage of the spare power packs I have and they showed one at 19.8V and the other at 19.9V , so I am talking about nearly a 1V difference now , yes I know I should just go and buy a new one for a couple of our £s , but I like to push and try things out its just me .

cheers

spike


----------



## Michael Kennedy (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Laptop power Pack*

If it is more 0.5v, there is a little difference, but if it is more 1v, I suggest you should not use it.


----------



## spike47 (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Laptop power Pack*

Hi Michael Kennedy

Thanks or your reply , I think i have solved the problem , I am going to put a 5A Diode in the line , that should bring the Voltage down by approx o.7 Volts to 19.1Volts which I will be happy with .

cheers

spike


----------



## Michael Kennedy (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Laptop power Pack*



spike47 said:


> Hi Michael Kennedy
> 
> Thanks or your reply , I think i have solved the problem , I am going to put a 5A Diode in the line , that should bring the Voltage down by approx o.7 Volts to 19.1Volts which I will be happy with .
> 
> ...


Hi, yes, that is a good solution for this problem. You are so smart!!!:smile:


----------

